# Powered Sub and auto warranty on my cruze



## cyper2002 (Dec 12, 2010)

I thought I could be happy with the stock system in the Cruze. I now regret not getting the pioneer system, which they had none of when I bought my car, and I didn't want to wait. My question is if I have a powered sub installed professionally can I be denied a warranty claim in the future. For instance if something electrical went wrong could they blame it on the sub, being it would be powered from the battery, or if there was an unrelated stereo problem would they still honor a claim.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I think it really depends on the dealer, but I don't think I would go though the headache again. I have an after market stereo in my cavalier & was having issues with the battery being dead if I left my car sit for more than 15-20hrs without starting it. Replaced the battery(since it was 3 years old) & still had the issue.

Since my warranty was almost running out I decided to take the car in & have them make sure there wasn't anything wrong with my car. After an hour they said it was caused by the aftermarket stereo & if I wanted them to look any further into it I would be charged. They also said since the issue wasn't caused by factory equipment I was also being charged for their first hour of diagnostics.

Very unhappily I paid the bill even though before they even started they assured me all work would be covered under the warranty. I have never been back to that dealer, if there was a possibility I was going to be charged they should have told me when I asked before I took it in( I told them about the aftermarket radio). 

A little googling when I got home I found because my car came with Factory "premium sound" there was a small amp in the trunk behind the carpet. Grabbed a test light & sure enough there was constant power at the amp, & only enough wires for speakers & a ground(no ignition). So I decided just like the factory stereo not having an ignition wire to tell it when to turn off the amp must also be controlled my the Computer. Sure enough I bypassed this amp & never have had an issue since. My guess the Computer wasn't getting some signal the Factory stereo was sending out & never turning off the amp. 

Strange part about all this was I had the stereo in the car for two years before I ever noticed the issue. At least I was able to fix it myself.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Also you don't want to get me started on the missing ignition wire on the factory stereo(the cruze could be different,though quite a few GM cars are this way). You have two options you can tap into some wire under the dash for ignition power(no thanks) or buy a special box(which you need anyway, read below). 

The Special box allows you to keep your door chimes, low fuel warning, door open, headlights on warning, since GM thought it was a great idea to run all these warning sounds through the factory stereo instead of using a cheap "chime box". This chime retention box also gives you a hookup for the missing ignition wire. 

Below is similar to what I used, there is allot of manufactures of these devices. Think I only paid $30 for mine. (NOTE THIS IS NOT FOR A CRUZE)
Sears: Radio Replacement Interface with Door Chime Feature for 2000 & Up GM


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

I hate to say it, but if anything were to be patched in, even just a sub, I'd expect to kiss my warranty goodbye. There's a lot of nice features in the '11 model GM cars, but the price you pay for that is integration of just about _everything_ into the center console. If any dealer wants to find an excuse for getting out of covering a repair under warranty, and you've wired in aftermarket stuff into the system, they're gonna find an excuse to deny coverage.


----------



## cyper2002 (Dec 12, 2010)

I may just try an live with the system as it is. It seems to me that the cruze produces nice highs, but not much low end. Most cars now days have better base level stereos than this, especially considering that a large amount of modern music is bass heavy.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

cyper2002 said:


> My question is if I have a powered sub installed professionally can I be denied a warranty claim in the future.


Warranty for the radio, but nothing else. I would just ask the dealer.


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

ive aready put in my 500 watt amp and a set of componet speakers up front. will be installing 6 x9's real soon and a 8 inch sub in the trunk. so ill have 750 watts and 13 speakers once i get done. that should get it done. lol

who cares about the warranty. they can and will find a way to reject it if they want to. even if you havent done anything to your car. why not enjoy your car. do waht you want to it.


----------



## itsbmw (Feb 5, 2011)

I put my subs in the second day I got the car(myself). Professionally or not professionaly, they cannot void your warranty for putting the subs in. But if you tap into wires that run through any of the cars computer and you fry something, then they can. At least for that part, not for the car as the whole. Now of course the whole "frying" thing is hard to do, if you take your time and triple-check everything you do.

Don't listen to anyone tell you you need to tap an ignition wire or buy a special turn-on box. All you need is a simple add a circuit and a 2A fuse. Pull fuse #6 in the interior fuse box. Put the 2A fuse in the top slot, and the 20A fuse you pulled in the bottom slot, and insert the add-a-circuit into slot 6. You now have a switched power source to tell your amps to turn on and off with the car.


----------



## erodenero (Apr 14, 2011)

i never had a problem with the warranty, i had an 07 cobalt with the factory head unit but all upgraded speakers, the amp was wired straight onto the battery terminals on some extra screws on the factory cables the trunk speakers were then spliced to provide an input for the amp from the head to the amp and out to the subs. anyway point being i had numerous electrical issues and they always were covered under warranty, i dunno if this is the same situation but it seems like unless u start cutting into electrical wires ur warranty should be fine


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

I have had some kind of aftermarket stereo be it a complete replacement or just stock + sub in every single one of my cars I have owned (and I have owned a LOT) and I have never had any problems at the dealer.


----------



## aftereffects (Apr 4, 2011)

I ended up getting the Pioneer system on my LT and it is amazing. The clarity and the deep subs sound better than my home sound system. For under $400 with install you cant go wrong.


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

aftereffects said:


> I ended up getting the Pioneer system on my LT and it is amazing. The clarity and the deep subs sound better than my home sound system. For under $400 with install you cant go wrong.


you can get that installed after? i thought it was more expensive than 400.


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

you can add it afterwards? That's news to me...I want it though!!!


----------



## golgoth (Feb 20, 2011)

spacedout said:


> Also you don't want to get me started on the missing ignition wire on the factory stereo(the cruze could be different,though quite a few GM cars are this way). You have two options you can tap into some wire under the dash for ignition power(no thanks) or buy a special box(which you need anyway, read below).
> 
> The Special box allows you to keep your door chimes, low fuel warning, door open, headlights on warning, since GM thought it was a great idea to run all these warning sounds through the factory stereo instead of using a cheap "chime box". This chime retention box also gives you a hookup for the missing ignition wire.
> 
> ...



spacedout can you tell me where you bought your chime retention box and what model you used? I'm trying to install an amp in my cruze too. Thanks


----------



## Vulgar_Display (Apr 23, 2011)

aftereffects said:


> I ended up getting the Pioneer system on my LT and it is amazing. The clarity and the deep subs sound better than my home sound system. For under $400 with install you cant go wrong.


Sound quality is a very subjective thing. I personally found that pioneer system to be complete trash. I would rather use that $450 for that feature to buy some Morel Tempo 6 components. 

@Larry Save your money on the 6x9's. They will just destroy the soundstage in your car. Look up "rear fill" on DIYMA. It gives a pretty good idea as to why rear speakers are not a good thing. You want all your highs coming from up front because it creates the same imaging you would get at a concert. The band plays in front of you not behind.


----------



## Vulgar_Display (Apr 23, 2011)

itsbmw said:


> I put my subs in the second day I got the car(myself). Professionally or not professionaly, they cannot void your warranty for putting the subs in. But if you tap into wires that run through any of the cars computer and you fry something, then they can. At least for that part, not for the car as the whole. Now of course the whole "frying" thing is hard to do, if you take your time and triple-check everything you do.
> 
> Don't listen to anyone tell you you need to tap an ignition wire or buy a special turn-on box. All you need is a simple add a circuit and a 2A fuse. Pull fuse #6 in the interior fuse box. Put the 2A fuse in the top slot, and the 20A fuse you pulled in the bottom slot, and insert the add-a-circuit into slot 6. You now have a switched power source to tell your amps to turn on and off with the car.


Thanks for this by the way. I had no idea such a thing existed. You are a gentleman and a scholar.


----------



## golgoth (Feb 20, 2011)

Problem solved please see below link from my visit to chevrolet


----------

